# Bissell Spot Bot?



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a Bissell Spot Bot? I've searched the forum and have only found one reference, Katherine and Lizzie's positive review. Anyone else have things to say about this thing? I've searched online and found mostly positive reviews. Josie has a fairly regular puking problem (about once a week) and I'm very tired of trying to get the stains out. 

Josie says: If you get one of these, will you stop the dramatic sighs every time I puke on the carpet?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a Spot Bot and I DO NOT recommend them. I bought it for small accidents, etc... well, it ended up making a huge mess! A few days after you use it, the spots that you cleaned will have a dirty ring around them. The suction isn't all that great and it leaves the carpet really wet. I had to have my carpet professionally cleaned to get all the rings it left out. I took mine back and got my money back.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe you got a bad one.
I have one that I got the day after Gigi came home. I LOVE IT!!! It is wonderful. The best machine for small accident I have ever owned. We have a real light tan carpet in our new house, not only does it clean puppy poo and puke great it is amazing with other stains. Alyssa spillt cherry koolaid on the carpet last weekend. It dried before I saw it. I used the oxygen stuff they recommend with it. It took it out completely. I use mine almost daily. Definately a thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Maybe you got a bad one.
> I have one that I got the day after Gigi came home. I LOVE IT!!! It is wonderful. The best machine for small accident I have ever owned. We have a real light tan carpet in our new house, not only does it clean puppy poo and puke great it is amazing with other stains. Alyssa spillt cherry koolaid on the carpet last weekend. It dried before I saw it. I used the oxygen stuff they recommend with it. It took it out completely. I use mine almost daily. Definately a thumbs up!!!![/B]


Wow... I wish mine had been as good! Our carpet is also a lighter tan but I didn't have near the results you are describing.... maybe mine was bad or I was using it wrong... lol... anywho, glad you had good results!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

It's no spot bot, but I like to keep a small (five gallon) shop vac for these things. I spray the area with cleaner, and sometimes rinse with water, using the vac to suction it up. Its cheap, and it works better than any carpet cleaner I've ever tried. (excepting the really expensive commercial ones) You're right, the suction really ...er... doesn't suck... on many of those cleaners. :biggrin:

My darling fiance spilled a bunch of brown paint on our cream colored carpet. We cleaned it all up this way, can't even tell it ever happened.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We have a Spot Bot and I love it! It is great for pee spots. I even had an old spot on the carpet, I think it was vomit, that I couldn't get up and the Spot Bot cleaned it right up. Now that we have laminate floors, I don't really use it much but when we had the carpet, I was always taking it out to clean a spot here or there. It still is one of my favorite household gadgets. It is super easy to use and I liked that it was no hassle to get out and put away.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww thats awesome! i was looking into one too thanks for the review!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My dau has one and loves it.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> Does anyone have a Bissell Spot Bot? I've searched the forum and have only found one reference, Katherine and Lizzie's positive review. Anyone else have things to say about this thing? I've searched online and found mostly positive reviews. Josie has a fairly regular puking problem (about once a week) and I'm very tired of trying to get the stains out.
> 
> Josie says: If you get one of these, will you stop the dramatic sighs every time I puke on the carpet?[/B]


Absolutely LOVE it! It's like a little miracle worker.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

There is this wonderful spray product by Chem Dry. Its a direct spray, and you just let it set in and wipe up litely then done. Alot cheaper then a spot bot, but I can understand why you would want one.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I am now the owner of a Bissell Spot Bot Pet! It's a little late to run a vacuum-like machine in my apartment, but I'll give you all my review tomorrow after I've tackled the two dried-in puppypuke spots I've got in the living room. The little bean tends to puke and not tell anyone so I find them hours and hours later.

Josie says: She says she's taking it out of my allowance! The injustice!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am now the owner of a Bissell Spot Bot Pet! It's a little late to run a vacuum-like machine in my apartment, but I'll give you all my review tomorrow after I've tackled the two dried-in puppypuke spots I've got in the living room. The little bean tends to puke and not tell anyone so I find them hours and hours later.
> 
> Josie says: She says she's taking it out of my allowance! The injustice!!![/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl:
Dying to know how you like it - I was at Target today too and was eyeballing it - I want to hear Josie's review tomorrow


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love mine, but find it works best if I let it run on automatic and then suck up the left over liquid with the hose and brush attachment while brushing and blending the carpet pile from the cleaned circile into the adjoining pile. If I don't do this, it does leave large noticeable circles, but I think my problem is that those large noticeable circles are actually clean carpet that is showing up the dirty carpet around it :brownbag: the carpet is light tan and old - I just need to Spot Bot the entire carpet!!!! 

I only have this problem on the upstairs landing at the top of the stairs which is about 10 x 8 - I usually keep the stairs gated, but if Miss Annie can sneak up there she's sure to leave a pee pee surprise usually right next to the potty pads so the Spot Bot lives upstairs. 

And, it's amazing how much cleaning solution this thing uses and how much liquid I can suck up after running it on auto and then sucking it up with the hose. Sometimes, I just fill it with the water and then spray the solution on the spot and let that soak in and then run the spot bot over it. Works just as well, but uses a lot less solution. 

I'm rambling, time to go to bed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been debating getting one of these for awhile. Lady is 100% good about using her pads unless she isn't feeling well and her blood sugar is high. Then she has accidents. Of course, with two cats, there is always a little kitty puke to deal with.  

What is the difference between the Spot Bot and the Pet Bot? Anyone know? The Pet Bot is more expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Bissell-1200B-SpotBo...8395&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Bissell-1200A-SpotBo...8395&sr=8-2


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I've been debating getting one of these for awhile. Lady is 100% good about using her pads unless she isn't feeling well and her blood sugar is high. Then she has accidents. Of course, with two cats, there is always a little kitty puke to deal with.
> 
> What is the difference between the Spot Bot and the Pet Bot? Anyone know? The Pet Bot is more expensive.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about the Pet Bot, but I can tell you that the original does work on pet stains. It might be a bit more powerful, but it is probably a marketing ploy. LOL


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I've been debating getting one of these for awhile. Lady is 100% good about using her pads unless she isn't feeling well and her blood sugar is high. Then she has accidents. Of course, with two cats, there is always a little kitty puke to deal with.
> 
> What is the difference between the Spot Bot and the Pet Bot? Anyone know? The Pet Bot is more expensive.
> 
> ...


Marj, I have the Spot Bot. I went to the Bissell website and for the life of me I can't find a difference between the two other than the color. However, one lists the tank capacity and the other doesn't - so maybe there's a difference there. The control panel is the same. The only other difference I noticed - if it's not just my eyes is that it actually looks like there's a difference in that the automatic circular brushes on the bottom of Spot Bot Pet they just don't seem as dense as the regular Spot Bot. 

Also, the Pet one mentions microban protection which the original Spot Bot doesn't mention it, but neither do they explain what that means. I've wondered about the difference myself between the two. I'm totally satisfied with the regular one. But, I did notice there is a turbo brush attachment accessory available for purchase that I might be interested in. The regular brush attachment (that goes on the end of the hose) has stationery bristles - you have to move the brush back and forth to scrub (if you are using the just the hose to clean) and the turbo brush looks like it has brushes that spin.

And, for us it's not always the fluffs - someone is always knocking over something. I'd be interested in knowing if you find out the difference.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I went and looked at mine. It is a Spotbot Pet. It is dark blue. I didn't realize there was more than one model either. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm in love with my Spot Bot!!! Today, while I was eating breakfast, I Spot Botted three different spots in my carpet. All three came out completely, including the dried in dog puke that was a lovely shade of yellow green. I kept going because I still had cleaning solution left so I went over a puke spot that I had "gotten out" by hand with less than perfect results. I also got out an old stain that appeared after I moved in but that I didn't make (one of those reappearing stains that keeps coming back). I'll keep an eye on that spot to see if it comes back. 

I used waaaayyyy less soap than they recommend because they are trying to sell soap and generally, less is better to prevent gunky build up on your carpet later on. I might try spraying the soap stuff directly on the stain and then just filling the Bot with hot water. Plus, that way I don't feel like I'm wasting soap if I only use it on one stain. I also followed up by using the hand wand to suck out the last bit of water and brush out the carpet. 

Josie says: There is a monster in my living room that eats my puke!!!! I kept a close eye on it while it was feeding, to make sure it didn't come after mommy!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

That's great Steph! I'm glad you like it!!!  You guys have got me reconsidering them now... maybe I'll go get another and give it a try.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Spot Bot sounds wonderful! I would love to have something small like that when my husband tracks dirt on the carpeted stairs even though he's not supposed to have his shoes on. :smpullhair: 

It's very expensive, though.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

The spots I cleaned yesterday have completely dried and you can't even see them! I'm going to tackle the carpet right by my front door with the hand attachment as soon as my back can handle it. So far, I'm lovin' my Spot Bot!


----------



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

Spot Bot is the most popular member of our family. Our is almost 3 years old & has been worked to death. We need to pitch it & get a new one.

3 kids, 3 dogs, 2 rabbits, 1 cat & a rat... Spot Bot gets a major workout. It's wonderful to leave him working on cleaning up a mess in one room, while I'm cleaning up a mess in another.


----------

